# Intro



## goldenbrowninla (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been a member over at ASF and just joined this forum. My username is the same over there. Just wanted to say hello. 36 years old, 5-9, 180. Just about to start my first cycle.


----------



## CrazySteroids (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome brother


----------



## yesidont (Dec 5, 2016)

welcome bro


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

